# السوريون الشرفاء يتصدون لمجموعة حاولت أثارة الشغب في سورية



## الرب معنا (15 مارس 2011)

*السوريون الشرفاء يتصدون لمجموعة حاولت أثارة الشغب في سورية**




**قام تجار منطقة الحريقة القريبة من سوق الحميدية والجامع الأموي بدمشق بمواجهة مجموعة من الأشخاص بلغت حوالي المئة خرجت للتظاهر واشتبكوا معهم.*
*وذكر شاهد عيان بأن عدد المتظاهرين لم يتجاوز المئة شخص، مشيرا إلى أن المنطقة بحد ذاتها تشهد ازدحاما شعبيا في هذا الوقت من النهار، وهي منطقة محلات تجارية وتشكل أحد الطرق المؤدية إلى دمشق القديمة.*
*ونفى شاهد العيان ما ورد عن "تظاهرة تضم جميع أطياف الشعب السوري" تحدث عنها تلفزيون "العربية"، مشيرا إلى أن حقيقة الأمر هي أن تجار منطقة الحريقة واجهوا مجموعة من الشبان حاولوا إثارة الشغب بجوار محلاتهم، مضيفا أن هناك حديث عن أن هؤلاء الشبان تقاضوا مبالغ مالية من إحدى جهات المعارضة خارج البلاد مقابل الخروج للشارع والتظاهر.*
*وكانت وزارة الاتصالات السورية كشف في تقرير لها أمس، عن رسائل نصية تحريضية على الهواتف المحمولة بثها جهاز استخبارات إسرائيلي تمكن من خرق شبكة اتصالات المحمول في سورية تضمنت دعوة للخروج للتظاهر في سورية في يوم الثلاثاء 15 آذار الجاري، وذلك بعد أن وصلت الوزارة شكاوى كثيرة من المواطنين السوريين حول هذه الرسائل.*
*وكشفت الوزارة عن أن مصدر الخرق بالتحديد هو محطة تابعة للأمن العسكري في تل هاشوميم، شمال تل أبيب حيث يتمركز مجمع الصناعات المعلوماتية التابعة للجيش الإسرائيلي.*
*وشهدت العاصمة المصرية تظاهرة أمام السفارة السورية بالقاهرة قام بها مجموعة من المصريين قيل أيضا أنهم تلقوا مبالغ مالية من قبل معارض يدعى ثائر الناشف.*
*ولدى خروج المتظاهرين الذين يتحدثون باللهجة المصرية وينادون بشعارات مضادة لسورية خرجت تظاهرة مضادة من قبل الطلاب السوريين الذين يدرسون في جامعات القاهرة واشتبكوا معهم، فر بعدها العديد من المتظاهرين المصريين.*
*وذكرت مصادر من القاهرة بأن الطلاب تمكنوا من القبض على أحد المتظاهرين خلال محاولته الهروب، وكشف لهم بأنه خرج بعد تلقيه أموالا من أحد الأشخاص للتظاهر أمام السفارة السورية، كما كشف عن معرفته بأن الآخرين أيضا تلقوا أموالا وأن التظاهرة خرجت بتمويل من الناشف.*
* وعلى مايبدو فإن تلفزيون وإذاعة "المشرق" يتوليان مهمة الترويج لمزاعم حدوث تظاهرات أخرى في مدن سورية من بينها اللاذقية وبشكل خاص في ساحة الشيخ ضاهر، إلا أن مصادر نفت هذه المزاعم، وأكدت أن الساحة المذكورة لم تشهد أي تظاهرة.*
*المصدر : شوكوماكو*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

*اي يا هيك الاخبار يا بلا *

*ما انا استغربت لان انا اتصلت بسوريا وهني نفسهم ما سمعو هالاخبار واكدولي ان ما في شي*

*تسلم ايديك على هالاخبار الحلوووة *
​


----------



## الرب معنا (15 مارس 2011)

*هناك الكثير من الاخبار الحلوي اختي الحبيبة *

*فالان جاري تنظيم مسيرة مؤيدة لبشار ويقولون للامن : *

*رجاء من الامن ان لايتدخل في شيء فنحن اسود سوريا سننزل للشارع لتنظيف الحثالة *

*ربنا معاهم ومع كل الشرفاء *


----------



## حمورابي (15 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7TXnYz5OsI8&feature[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]AY97DLde3XA&feature[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]IFmM2o5OrwQ&featur[/YOUTUBE]​



*ما رأيك بهذه المشاهد . ! 
اعتــقد ان الشرارة لو بَـدْأة كما هو واضح صعب التصــرف معها . ​*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2011)

*شكراً أخي الحبيب الرب معنا على الأخبار الراااااااائعة*

*أخي حمورابي ، لا أدري لماذا ورغم أنكم ترون رأي السوريين أمامكم لا تصدقوننا ؟؟؟؟*

*لا أدري مدى مصداقية الفيديو تبع الجزيرة لأنه منذ ثلاثة أيام ولم يسمع أحد به ولا حتى القنوات الأخبارية ، بكل الأحوال هناك مجموعة من الأكراد الجبناء الذين يريدون شق الوطن في تلك المنطقة وهذا لن يحدث .*

*كلنا مع رئيسنا الحبيب الذي قدم كل ما يمكن تقديمه للمسيحيين وأبرز من تحدث عن ضرورة توفير الاستقرار لبقاء المسيحيين في الشرق .*


----------



## besm alslib (15 مارس 2011)

الرب معنا قال:


> *هناك الكثير من الاخبار الحلوي اختي الحبيبة *
> 
> *فالان جاري تنظيم مسيرة مؤيدة لبشار ويقولون للامن : *
> 
> ...




*طب والله لو كنت موجوده بسوريا لكنت طلعت معهم *

*الرب يحمي سوريا وشعبا الطيب والشريف*

*وشكرا كتير على الخبر الحلو مره تانيه*
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مارس 2011)

*أنا منّي سوري بس بحب السوريين. الرئيس السوري زلمة فهمان وسورية دولة مستقرة وأقل دولة من ناحية اضطهاد المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط. حتّى التلفزيون السوري نفسه عمل فيلم عن القديس بولس. ربنا يحفظ سوريا وأهلها من الفوضى والارهاب بشفاعة رسول الأمم بولس و أمنا العذراء مريم آمين.*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 مارس 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الحبيب كيرلس*
*الموضوع ليس فقط الأقل اضطهاداً ، فنحن لا نشعر بالتمييز إلا إذا مر في حياتك شخص من ضعاف النفوس ، كما أن لدينا ما الكثير من المزايا التي في تزايد*

*الرب يباركك أخي الحبيب*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

*المفروض يكون العنوان كالتى :*
*مجموعة من السوريون الجبناء والمنافقين يتصدون لمجموعة شريفة حاولت اثارة الغضب و الكرامة (اذا تبقى جزء منها للبعض)*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *المفروض يكون العنوان كالتى :*​
> *مجموعة من السوريون الجبناء والمنافقين يتصدون لمجموعة شريفة حاولت اثارة الغضب و الكرامة (اذا تبقى جزء منها للبعض)*​


 

*الجبناء والمنافقين والحقراء واضيف ايضا العملاء هما اللي حابين يحولو اي بلد عربي لبلد اسلامي بحت *

*وهدفهم الرئيسي تحويل بلادنا العربيه لعراق تاني يتم تهجير المسيحيين منهم *

*ثم ان شوف عدد المشاركين وتعرف مين هما العملاء والمخربين 200 من اصل 22 مليون ونص *

*يا ريت قبل متتكلم تبقى تفهم وتشوف بلاد غيرك كيف عايشه*

*ما هو الناس اللي متلك هما اللي بدهم يخربو البلد ليحولوها لاسلاميه وهما اللي عملو المظاهرات بس فشرو انهم ينجحو بخراب البلد*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

*احب اضيف ان كرامة سوريا محفوظه وعاليه فوق كل العالم *

*بقائدها وحاميها وحبيب قلب شعبها بشار الاسد*


*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *الجبناء والمنافقين والحقراء واضيف ايضا العملاء هما اللي حابين يحولو اي بلد عربي لبلد اسلامي بحت *​
> 
> *وهدفهم الرئيسي تحويل بلادنا العربيه لعراق تاني يتم تهجير المسيحيين منهم *​
> *ثم ان شوف عدد المشاركين وتعرف مين هما العملاء والمخربين 200 من اصل 22 مليون ونص *​
> ...


*كنت اتمنى ان لايكون فى سوريا طابور خامس مستفيد من بقاء*
*الوضع كما هو عليه لمصلحة اقلية مستفيدة على حساب ملايين بيتنفخوا كل يوم و ينكل بهم اشد تنكيل اذا حاولوا ان يفتحوا فمهم*
*وهنا احى المسيحيين المصريين اشد التحيه هؤلاء المتنوريين الذين رفضوا ان يكونوا طابورا خامسا و انضموا الى اخوانهم المسلمين و المسلمين و فقط  بدون اى انتماءات دينيه*
*هؤلاء هم المخلصين و الجميع سيجنى ثمار هذا*
*اما فى سوريا العزيزة فلا امل بالرغم من هشاشة النظام*
*واسف اذا سميتها سورية و المسمى الجديد هو *
*الجمهورية الملكية البعثية العربية السوريه*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كنت اتمنى ان لايكون فى سوريا طابور خامس مستفيد من بقاء*
> *الوضع كما هو عليه لمصلحة اقلية مستفيدة على حساب ملايين بيتنفخوا كل يوم و ينكل بهم اشد تنكيل اذا حاولوا ان يفتحوا فمهم*
> *وهنا احى المسيحيين المصريين اشد التحيه هؤلاء المتنوريين الذين رفضوا ان يكونوا طابورا خامسا و انضموا الى اخوانهم المسلمين و المسلمين و فقط بدون اى انتماءات دينيه*
> *هؤلاء هم المخلصين و الجميع سيجنى ثمار هذا*
> ...





*ما هو انتو اللي حابين تخربو البلد *​ 
*اي ملايين اللي حضرتك بتحكي عنها واين كانت من المظاهره *​ 
*المظاهره اقامها اقليه عميله واكرر ما تتجاهله حضرتك وهم عدد 200 شخص من اصل 22 مليون ونص مواطن يؤكد ان هما اصحاب المصالح*​ 
*واللي هما من الاخوان وغيرهم واكبر دليل كلمة الله اكبر اللي سمعتها باحد الفيديوهات مبارح *​ 
*واللي عمرنا ما سمعناها بسوريا الا مبارح بالمظاهره *​ 
*اخي العزيز شعبنا السوري عايش مسيحي ومسلم مع بعض بمحبه واخوه *​ 
*بيكفينا فخر وعزه بان موقف قياداتنا عمرها ما اتغيرت من اسرائيل *​ 
*وانا كسوريه بيكفيني فخر ان اسرائيل عرضت ترجع الجولان وكان الرد بالرفض وقول عبارة اما الاجلاء الكامل عن كل الاراضي العربيه او لا*​ 
*هي هيي حكومتنا اللي بنتباهى وبنفتخر فيها واللي عمرها ما باعت القضيه العربيه لاجل مصالحها الشخصيه عكس كل باقي الدول العربيه*​ 
*و كلمه اخيره لحضرتك ولكل من يحاول تشويه حقيقة الوضع الاجتماعي في سوريا مش هنسمح ولا لاي مخلوق انه يخرب بلدنا لاجل مصالحه الخاصه*​ 
*مش هنسمح انها تصير عراق تانيه ومش هنسمح ان يستلم البلد عميل او قائد يضيع عروبتنا ويسحق كرامة اي شعب عربي اخر لاجل مصالح بلده فقط*​ 
*اما عن مسماك الشخصي لسوريا فاسمحلي انه اتفه من ان اعقب عليه*​ 
*وهقولك الاكتر من هيك انا هكون فخوره اني اقول المملكه العربيه السوريه الحره*​ 
*من ان تكون الجمهوريه الاسلاميه السوريه العميله *​ 

*واخيرا انا بفتخر باني مسيحيه سوريه بعتز بعروبتي وبعتز بوطني البلد الوحيد اللي لا زال محافظ على القضيه العربيه وما باعها متل باقي الدول ورفض انه يتفق مع اسرائيل على حساب دول اخرى وحافظ على المحبه والاخوه بين كل فئات شعبه بمختلف اديانهم وطوائفهم ومنحهم الحريه الكامله*​ 

*وما بيهمني ولا هيهمني كلام اي خائن او عميل مهما كان ما دمت انا بنت بلدي وعارفه وضعها وحقيقة الحياة فيها *​ 

*سلام المسيح*​​​


----------



## azazi (16 مارس 2011)

العلماء في السعودية : المظاهرات في سوريا حلال  وفي السعودية حرام 

:t31:


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

azazi قال:


> العلماء في السعودية : المظاهرات في سوريا حلال وفي السعودية حرام
> 
> :t31:


 

*هههههههههههههههههه معلش اصل هي دي الديمقراطيه الاسلاميه*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ما هو انتو اللي حابين تخربو البلد *​
> 
> *اي ملايين اللي حضرتك بتحكي عنها واين كانت من المظاهره *​
> *المظاهره اقامها اقليه عميله واكرر ما تتجاهله حضرتك وهم عدد 200 شخص من اصل 22 مليون ونص مواطن يؤكد ان هما اصحاب المصالح*​
> ...


*خائن .. عميل .. مخرب*
*هذه هى الفزاعات العبيطة التى مللنا سماعها من الانظمة القمعية الاحادية التى تستخدمها داخليا للقضاء على اى راى معارض*
*و النتيجة .. تخلف فكرى و علمى*
*جميع الدول اخدت ارضها من اسرائيل بما فيها فلسطين ولو جزئيا الا ســـــوريا وهذا من خبث النظام بادعاء العروبة وهو يقتل كل ماهو عروبى بالاصل وهو يريد ان يستمر الوضع كما هو عليه لضمان استمراره*
*وانا اعذر كل سورى مخلص لا يستطيع ان يعبر عن رايه فكل ال أى بى مراقبة حتى للذين فى الخارج فاقاربهم مازالوا فى الداخل والنفخ جاهز دائما*
*اما عن مسمى الدولة .. فلو سماها المملكة لكان افضل *
*وكفى التخويف بفزاعة الاسلمة فانتى تذكرينى بالعقيد القذافى*
*واخيرا .. جميع التغييرات التى تاتى من الداخل تكون فى مصلحة الشعوب مثل مصر و تونس اما التى تاتى من الخارج مثل العراق فهذا بسبب الاحمق صدام و مشكلة جميع الحكام العرب الذين يستخدموا "امير" فى اللزق بالكرسى *​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2011)

*اسمع أخي خائب التفاؤل*
*ما تتمناه لن يحدث ولو على جثثنا*
*وطالما أنك لست سورياً ، إذا تفرج على آراء السوريين والتزم الصمت طالما القضية تخص وطننا الغالي وقائدنا الرائع*

*وتوقف عن تزييف الحقائق حتى لا يغدو منظرك مخجلاً*
*



جميع الدول اخدت ارضها من اسرائيل بما فيها فلسطين ولو جزئيا الا ســـــوريا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

خسئت
لقد استعدنا القنيطرة المحررة بالقوة ، حين خاننا الطرف الآخر منذ خامس أيام الحرب في حين استمررنا فيها 90 يوماً لوحدنا واستعدناها دون أن تلعق الأحذية في أرضهم ونبيعهم الثروات بأسعار بخسة

سوريا أرض العروبة التي بقيت صامدة بفضل قائدنا الرائع شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى




			وهو يقتل كل ماهو عروبى بالاصل وهو يريد ان يستمر الوضع كما هو عليه لضمان استمراره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

توقف عن الكذب وتزييف الحقائق ، في سوريا ملايين العراقيين ومئات الألوف من الفلسطيين وكل ما حلت مصيبة في أي قطر عربي لجأ شعبه إلى سوريا ، ونحن نتكبد ذلك ونتحمله لأجل العروبة .

والسؤال ماذا فعل بلدك قبل أن تنتقد الآخرين ؟؟؟ ساعد في الحرب على غزة وقمع الفلسطينيين مثلاً ؟؟؟؟

ماذا نريد أفضل من قائد يؤمن كل ما يمكن من المزايا والاستقرار للمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *خائن .. عميل .. مخرب*
> *هذه هى الفزاعات العبيطة التى مللنا سماعها من الانظمة القمعية الاحادية التى تستخدمها داخليا للقضاء على اى راى معارض*
> *و النتيجة .. تخلف فكرى و علمى*
> *جميع الدول اخدت ارضها من اسرائيل بما فيها فلسطين ولو جزئيا الا ســـــوريا وهذا من خبث النظام بادعاء العروبة وهو يقتل كل ماهو عروبى بالاصل وهو يريد ان يستمر الوضع كما هو عليه لضمان استمراره*
> ...


 

*مش هلومك على اي كلام بعد كده والسبب من كلامك اتضح انك اساسا ما بتعرف ولا اي شي مش بس بتاريخ سوريا*

*لا انما بتاريخ الوطن العربي كله*

*اما عن الفزاعات العبيطه اللي بتتكلم عنها فاسمحلي هي في الحقيقه الالفاظ اللي تتناسب مع الاسلاميين العملاء *

*واكبر دليل كل المشاركين السوريين وحتى الاردنيين  بالموضوع بياكدو محبة الشعب اجمع للقائد *

*بالاضافه الى ان السؤال المهم*


*ليش حضرتك بتتجاهل اهم نقكه في كل رد الي وهو الكم *

*200 شخص بالنسبه 22 ومليون ونص من هو العميل والجبان الحقيقي بالموضوع ؟*

*ليش ما طلع المسلمين عالاقل لحتى يساندو الـ200 طبعا اذا كانو وصلو اساسا لـ200 شخص*



*لما ترد يا رد على كل الكلام يا اما عدم ردك افضل بكتير*


*اه بالمناسبه حكيت للمشرفه بتاعتي عن حضرتك وربنا يشهد قالتلي اقولك انك ممثل عايز تنصر طرف على طرف حتى لو بالكذب*
*وكان لازم اوصل الامانه *​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

*اخي العزيز The Antiochian*

*حبيت اقيم ردك لانه بجد راااااااائع بمعنى الكلمه لكن للاسف المنتدى ما سمح*

*بس بجد بحييك على الرد ومعلش اعذر الاخر لان متل ما قلت من رده واضح انه جاهل تماما مش بس بتاريخ سوريا انما بتاريخ الوطن العربي كله*​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أختي الرائعة*
*بيكفيني إعجابك بالرد وهالشي بيشرفني*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *مش هلومك على اي كلام بعد كده والسبب من كلامك اتضح انك اساسا ما بتعرف ولا اي شي مش بس بتاريخ سوريا*​
> 
> *لا انما بتاريخ الوطن العربي كله*​
> *اما عن الفزاعات العبيطه اللي بتتكلم عنها فاسمحلي هي في الحقيقه الالفاظ اللي تتناسب مع الاسلاميين العملاء *​
> ...


*اولا : بالنسبة لرد المشرفة ارجو ان تبليغيها زى ما بلغتينى بالمثل دا*

*"كلا يرى الناس بعين طبعه"*
*ثانيا : ال 200 دول هم اشجع من فيكم واحنا هنا ابتدت باقل من العدد دا .. و بالرغم من ظلم مبارك لشعبه الا انه كان ارحم كتير من بشار و كان بيسمح بالراى الاخر عملا بمبدأ التنفيس*
*وقول اللى انتا عايزه وانا هاعمل اللى انا عايزه و الدليل ان*
*ال ابتدوا الثورة انضم كل الشعب ليهم لان حسنى كان بيسمح بالمظاهرات الممنوعه فى جميع الدول القمعيه*

*ثالثا : الاخ اللى بيحاول يغير الموضوع بفتنه عن حرب تشرين يبطل .. انا رديت على كلامك مش اكتر*
*رابعا : زى ماقلتى كفاية كده فى المناقشة*​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 مارس 2011)

*



ثانيا : ال 200 دول هم اشجع من فيكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

شوية جبناء من عملاء الاخوان وغيرهم ، فأبرز من يريد زعزعة الاستقرار في سوريا هم ثلاثة فئات ، والثلاثة قمة في الإرهاب وأتحداك أنت وغيرك أن تنكر هذا
فماذا سيفعلون بالـ 200 أمام الشعب بكامله ؟؟




			ثالثا : الاخ اللى بيحاول يغير الموضوع بفتنه عن حرب تشرين يبطل .. انا رديت على كلامك مش اكتر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتيتني بخرافات لا أعرف مصدرها ورددت بالحقائق الدامغة ولم أسع لتشتيت الموضوع أبداً

كلنا مع قائدنا الغالي ، لن يكون لنا - كمسيحيين - أفضل من عهده ، كل الحقوق والمزايا تؤمن لنا بدءاً من المناصب  العليا والوزراء والنواب إلى أبسط التفاصيل مثل فك الحجب عن منتدى الكنيسة منذ شهور عديدة ، إلى كوننا من فترة حصلنا على قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأورثوذكس والسريان الأورثوذكس ، وذلك بعد فترة من حصول الروم الكاثوليك على ذلك .

الرب يبارك ويحمي قائدنا*


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اولا : بالنسبة لرد المشرفة ارجو ان تبليغيها زى ما بلغتينى بالمثل دا*​
> 
> *"كلا يرى الناس بعين طبعه"*
> ​​




*اولا مشرفتي مش عربيه اساسا عشان تمثل او ترى بعين طبعها انما وصفتك من موقفك*

*لانها سالتني فورا قالتلي هو سوري قلتلها لا قالت عايش بسوريا قلتلها  فقالت الكلام اللي نقلته لحضرتك*

*اما عن باقي الكلام فرد الاخ The Antiochian هو المناسب ليك لان امثالك بيزيف الحقائق وبيتكلم في شي لا علم له به اساسا*

*ده انت حتى التاريخ شوهته *​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الرب يبارك ويحمي قائدنا*


 

*كلامك كله صحيح ورائع اخي يعطيك العافيه *

*بس انا اقتبست اخر جمله لحتى اقول عليها *

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## وسام شاه (16 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *اسمع أخي خائب التفاؤل*
> *ما تتمناه لن يحدث ولو على جثثنا*
> *وطالما أنك لست سورياً ، إذا تفرج على آراء السوريين والتزم الصمت طالما القضية تخص وطننا الغالي وقائدنا الرائع*
> 
> ...




اخي الحبيب الانطاكي..تحياتي ليك اولا..

ثانيا اسمحلي اختلف معاك المرة دي..

سوريا هي شريك ثقافي و حضاري قديم لمصر..و الاوضاع في سوريا تهم كل مصري فضلا عن كل عربي..و نحن نتمنى كل خير لشعب سوريا العظيم..الذي ساهم بشكل رائع في اثراء الثقافة العربية..

ثالنا انا لن ادعي اني اعرف قناعات الشعب السوري أو مدى رضاهم عن الحكم في سوريا و كذلك لا اعرف تفاصيل الحياة في سوريا ..و لكن..العناوين الرئيسية لا تخفي على أحد..
و عندنا في مصر يقولون "الجواب بيبان من عنوانه"..

مما لا شك فيه ان نظام الحكم في سوريا هو نظام غير ديمقراطي على الاطلاق -كما هو الحال في معظم الدول العربية - و لا يسمح بتداول حقيقي للسلطة..

و تم فيه التلاعب بالدستور من اجل توريث الحكم بشكل يمثل سابقة في جمهوريات العالم العربي..مما ادى الى اختراع جديد في انظمة الحكم اطلقوا عليه من باب التهكم نظام "الجملوكية"..أي خليط من النظام الملكي و النظام الجمهوري..

نفس السيناريو انتقلت عدواه لدول عربية كثيرة و منها مصر حيث لم يكن خافيا على أحد خطة التوريث التي كان يعد لها بكل قوة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك..

و انا شخصيا اعتبر ان سيناريو التوريث لو كان نجح في مصر..لأصبح مصدر خزي و عار لكل المصريين على مدار التاريخ كله..

و لكن المصريين ابوا ان يحدث هذا و كانت ثورة 25 يناير العظيمة..

و من حق الشعب السوري العظيم ان يتمتع بالديمقراطية التي يستحقها كاعظم دولة مؤسسات حقيقية في العالم العربي..


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

*الاخ ياسر رشدى برجاء عدم الدخول فى منقاشات سياسيه لا يوجد لها مكان فى منتدى الكنيسه
وبخصوص عنوان الموضوع مش حضرتك اللى تحدد عنوان الموضوع يبقى ايه
برجاء من الاخوه ان يراعو تخصص القسم
*


----------



## bilseka (16 مارس 2011)

مع اني مش فاهم الموضوع ايه بالظبط ولكن ربنا معاكم


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاخ ياسر رشدى برجاء عدم الدخول فى منقاشات سياسيه لا يوجد لها مكان فى منتدى الكنيسه*
> *وبخصوص عنوان الموضوع مش حضرتك اللى تحدد عنوان الموضوع يبقى ايه*
> *برجاء من الاخوه ان يراعو تخصص القسم*


 
*عزيزي مينا معلش انا عارفه ان احنا تمادينا في الكلام والكلام في السياسه مرفوض بالمنتدى*

*لكن بنفس الوقت صعب علينا جدا ان نشوف حدا بيسئ لرئيسنا ولبلدنا ويحول شوية همج خونه لابطال وباقي الشعب لجبناء *

*فعزيزي اما تمسحو الردود حتى لا ننساق في الكلام او بامانه انا عني اذا شفت رد بيسئ لبلدي او للرئيس راح ارد وخصوصا ان الكلام من انسان بيزور الحقائق وبيحكي كلام كله تفاهه وكذب*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *عزيزي مينا معلش انا عارفه ان احنا تمادينا في الكلام والكلام في السياسه مرفوض بالمنتدى*
> 
> *لكن بنفس الوقت صعب علينا جدا ان نشوف حدا بيسئ لرئيسنا ولبلدنا ويحول شوية همج خونه لابطال وباقي الشعب لجبناء *
> 
> *فعزيزي اما تمسحو الردود حتى لا ننساق في الكلام او بامانه انا عني اذا شفت رد بيسئ لبلدي او للرئيس راح ارد وخصوصا ان الكلام من انسان بيزور الحقائق وبيحكي كلام كله تفاهه وكذب*​



*صدقينى انا قريت المشاركات كلها يا ام جورج
بس حبيت اوجه رساله للكل عشان محدش يقول فى محاباه فى التعامل *


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صدقينى انا قريت المشاركات كلها يا ام جورج*
> *بس حبيت اوجه رساله للكل عشان محدش يقول فى محاباه فى التعامل *


 

*بالعكس انا عارفه ان كلامك صحيح وانا نفسي وربنا يعلم اني لما بكتب رد على مشاركه مستفزه*

*بكون عارفه اني بخالف القانون وبقول هتتمسح يعني ما عندي اي مشكله بس الرجاء هو بشكل عام مش بس بهالموضوع*

*لما يكون في ردود بهالشكل يا ريت مسحها كلها وابقاء الردود العاديه اللي ضمن الموضوع*

*وعلى فكره حتى يا ريت مسح ردودي انا كمان لما بتخرج عن الموضوع بس هو احيانا الاستفزاز ما بيخلي مجال للتفكير السليم*

*والا كنا اتجاهلنا المشاركات المستفزه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *بالعكس انا عارفه ان كلامك صحيح وانا نفسي وربنا يعلم اني لما بكتب رد على مشاركه مستفزه*
> 
> *بكون عارفه اني بخالف القانون وبقول هتتمسح يعني ما عندي اي مشكله بس الرجاء هو بشكل عام مش بس بهالموضوع*
> 
> ...



*لو اتكررت تانى من نفس العضو بمسح على طول
ولكن بكتفى الاؤل بالتنبيه* *يعنى عشان ساعات المشاركات بتبقى غاليه على الناس بحس ان روك بيدلهم فلوس على كل الف مشاركه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *أنا منّي سوري بس بحب السوريين. الرئيس السوري زلمة فهمان وسورية دولة مستقرة وأقل دولة من ناحية اضطهاد المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط. حتّى التلفزيون السوري نفسه عمل فيلم عن القديس بولس. ربنا يحفظ سوريا وأهلها من الفوضى والارهاب بشفاعة رسول الأمم بولس و أمنا العذراء مريم آمين.*



*ولهذا يريد الوهابيين ازاحته لأسلمة نظام الحكم ولسيطرة الأخوان المجرمين على الدولة*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الاخ ياسر رشدى برجاء عدم الدخول فى منقاشات سياسيه لا يوجد لها مكان فى منتدى الكنيسه*
> *وبخصوص عنوان الموضوع مش حضرتك اللى تحدد عنوان الموضوع يبقى ايه*
> *برجاء من الاخوه ان يراعو تخصص القسم*


*مافيش مشاكل .. انا هنا زائر مش اكتر .. بس الواحد نفسه*
*يشوف الناس كلها بتحب الحق لغيرها قبل نفسها*​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لو اتكررت تانى من نفس العضو بمسح على طول*
> *ولكن بكتفى الاؤل بالتنبيه* *يعنى عشان ساعات المشاركات بتبقى غاليه على الناس بحس ان روك بيدلهم فلوس على كل الف مشاركه *


 


*هو بامانه معك حق لاني وحده من اللي مشاركاتهم غاليه عليهم بس مش لما اكون عارفه انها مخالفه*
*بس تعرف انا حاسه ان في بطحه على راسي من ردك هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو بامانه معك حق لاني وحده من اللي مشاركاتهم غاليه عليهم بس مش لما اكون عارفه انها مخالفه*
> *بس تعرف انا حاسه ان في بطحه على راسي من ردك هههههههههه*​



*لا بجد محدفتش طوب انا صدقينى ههههههههه 
 كفايه كده عشان صاحب الموضوع مش هيهمه انى مشرف القسم وهيطردنا *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مافيش مشاكل .. انا هنا زائر مش اكتر .. بس الواحد نفسه*
> *يشوف الناس كلها بتحب الحق لغيرها قبل نفسها*​



*يا بوب انت صاحب مكان مش زائر
واعتقد يعنى اهل البلد ادرى باللى فيها من اى حد تانى
واهل البلد بيقولو الدنيا بيس ولذيذه
احنا بقى اللى بره البلد هنفتى فيها اعتقد ميصحش
عموماً ربنا مع الكل*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا بوب انت صاحب مكان مش زائر*
> *واعتقد يعنى اهل البلد ادرى باللى فيها من اى حد تانى*
> *واهل البلد بيقولو الدنيا بيس ولذيذه*
> *احنا بقى اللى بره البلد هنفتى فيها اعتقد ميصحش*
> *عموماً ربنا مع الكل*


*شكرا يا مان .. *
*انت بتقول اهل البلد .. هو احنا اخدنا تصويت البلد كلها*
*وانا متكلمتش فى البلد التانيه الا لما لقيتهم بيتكلموا عن بلدى*
*و اخيرا كله هنا بيتكلم فى السياسه .. بس انت بتعز ام جورج شويتين .. وانا باعتذر لها لو كنت ناشف معاها شوية*

*:smi411:*
*بيس علكل*​


----------



## الرب معنا (16 مارس 2011)

*دام صلبان الأحبة *

*كفيتم ووفيتم ولكن دعوني أعلق على كلمة الاخ الغير سوري :*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> *المفروض يكون العنوان كالتى :*​
> *مجموعة من السوريون الجبناء والمنافقين يتصدون لمجموعة شريفة حاولت اثارة الغضب و الكرامة (اذا تبقى جزء منها للبعض)*​


 *المفروض أن لاتدخل في ما لايعنيك !!*

*بحكم أن مدير احد الجروبات على الفيسبوك المؤيدة لأسد سوريا ولي صلة بجميع الجروبات توصلنا للحقيقة التي لايريدها أحد من الأرهابيين *

*أولاً : أعضاء المعارضة على النت كثر ولكن في سوريا قليل جدا ولم يتجاوزوا الــ 200 شخص *

*ثانياً : معظم الاعضاء هم من جماعة الحريري (بالدليل والصور) والذين يحلمون بأسقاط النظام *
*للأسباب التالية :*

*عدائهم مع سوريا من زمان وبسبب أتهامهم لسوريا بقتل المحروق النفس ابوه *
*الدعم لهم من السعودية السنية التي تحلم بأسقاط النظام السوري لأنه علوي ويتعامل مع ايران *
*اسرائيل تدعم الكل لأجل مواقف بشار من اسرائيل ودعمه لحزب الله في لبنان *

*الكلام كله بالدليل وقد تم نشره على جميع المواقع الاخبارية في سوريا وجميع الجروبات على الفيسبوك *

*ثالثا الأخوان المسلمين هم من يريدوا أعادتنا لعصر الثمانيننات لعصر الارهاب المحمدي وقد عملوا شعار 20 الف قتيل في احداث حماة *

*وقد رردت عليهم ان اعتب على حافظ الاسد الذي اصدر امر لاخيه رفعات بأيقاف الحرب على الاخوان المسلمين الذي اشبوعنا تفجيرات وارهاب *

*ووووووالخ *

*الكثير من الحقائق التي لايهمني رأيك فيها بل يهمني رأي ابناء بلدي والتي تم طرحها بالأدلة على المواقع كلها *

*مرة أخرة لاتتدخل في مالايعنيك وإلا ستلقى مالايرضيك *
*فالجبناء والمنافقين هم من خان سوريا في حربها (أنتم ) ومن يرضى الان في الارهاب المحمدي ضد الاقباط *

*انتهى .*


----------



## BITAR (16 مارس 2011)

*اجد رائحة اسلاميه فى الاحداث*​


----------



## استفانوس (18 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *اجد رائحة اسلاميه فى الاحداث*​


* خير الكلام ماقل ودل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *اجد رائحة اسلاميه فى الاحداث*​



*لو دققنا فى الأحداث سنجد تحول كافة بلدان الشرق الأوسط للأسلمة الحقيقية وليس الأسلمة التى عليها أطنان من السماحة وخلافة من أكاذيب المحمديين, إسلام بدون تجميل, وستتجة كل تلك الدول لمحاربة إسرائيل وستكون حرب عالمية, وهى الحرب التى تكلم عنها سفر الرؤية ودعاها حرب هرمجدون "وستكون نهاية حقبة من تاريخ العالم

 ثُمَّ سَكَبَ الْمَلاَكُ السَّادِسُ جَامَهُ عَلَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ الْفُرَاتِ، فَنَشِفَ مَاؤُهُ لِكَيْ يُعَدَّ طَرِيقُ الْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ, وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرْوَاحُ شَيَاطِينَ صَانِعَةٌ آيَاتٍ، تَخْرُجُ عَلَى مُلُوكِ الْعَالَمِ وَكُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ لِتَجْمَعَهُمْ لِقِتَالِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ، يَوْمِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ, «هَا أَنَا آتِي كَلِصٍّ. طُوبَى لِمَنْ يَسْهَرُ وَيَحْفَظُ ثِيَابَهُ لِئَلَّا يَمْشِيَ عُرْيَاناً فَيَرَوْا عُرْيَتَهُ», فَجَمَعَهُمْ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «هَرْمَجَدُّونَ». رؤ 16 : 12 - *16


----------

